# 8-2/8-3 deepwater pathfinder



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Left out Friday evening around 7 pm headed to horn mountain, arrived at the platform around midnight and made a few rounds and marked nothing. Decided to head a little further south to the pathfinder drill ship to look for tuna. Boated two 50ish yellow fin around 4am and lost three more that made last minute runs under the boat and broke off. 

Put out a spread and trolled around pathfinder and then on to horn mountain with only a couple knock downs but no hook ups, pulled baits and headed to ram Powell, but the baits back in and fished a color change/rip line that ran from rp to the marlin without a knockdown.

Decided to head to 255 to fill a box with jacks and got skunked, I'm guessing due to the chocolate milk coloured water, decided to call it a trip and headed to the hill with our two fish.


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

Yellow Fever how was the water at Horn and Pathfinder?


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Dirty blue at pathfinder a little greenish at horn, muddy brown at ram powell


----------

